# Become a Forum Host



## Diabetes UK (Apr 6, 2018)

One of the greatest traits of this forum is the friendly and inclusive environment that people are offered when they join, and continue to receive as they become more involved in posting. This atmosphere is something that exists because of you - the members of this community. Over many years, you have been very successful in creating and maintaining this and will hopefully continue for many years to come.

That is why, it is important that you are the ones that continue to nurture the community and keep it as the friendly, supportive and light-hearted place it is.


As this forum steadily grows in numbers, we need the support of our members, who use and know this community, to help us move with this growth, without losing the friendly and personal feel that exists here.

We’re looking for ‘Hosts’ to help us ensure that people are getting a friendly welcome and an answer to their questions or worries and to let us know if there is anything we should be concerned about.

Much of the success of this community comes from the fact that many of you are exceptional at doing this already. By becoming a ‘Host’, it will enable us to manage consistent and regular support, to ensure that no one is missed, and everyone gets support. In helping to support in this way, you will help in supporting the growth of this forum community and act as additional support for the moderator team.

In return, we will offer volunteer training, support as a Diabetes UK volunteer and additional necessary training.

If you are interested in actively supporting and building the forum, please see the attached role description and application form and email to support.forum@diabetes.org.uk .
If you would like the application as a Word doc, please email and we can send a copy to you.

There will be a link available to the role description later this week on our ‘Volunteer Opportunities’ page. In the meantime, the role description and application are attached.


Thanks folks


----------



## trophywench (Apr 6, 2018)

Well the advert is overdue as a lot of us know but I'll say here what I've already said to Hannah - in some way it's a terrible shame it needs to become so formalised.

Some of the people who volunteer for DUK are not even that personally connected to diabetes (and no objection that of itself whatsoever - but ...)  You only have to take Alan Shanley's exceptionally useful and frequently quoted advice as an example - he's always been so violently opposed to some of the advice given via the USA's, the Australian and the UK's diabetes charities especially for diet - it's purely why he even started his own blog in the first place.  His 'testing on a budget' article was only written after he learned from DSF that the NHS was restricting access to meters to T2's.  So ... it just seems a pity.   Counter-intuitive, to me, personally.


----------



## Matt Cycle (Apr 6, 2018)

What's the difference between this role and the moderator role that was advertised recently?


----------



## FM001 (Apr 6, 2018)

There's absolutely no need for hosts, such a silly idea if you ask me. Don't try and fix something that isn't broken Hanna, the forum is running successfully without any official titles to members names.


----------



## Diabetes UK (Apr 6, 2018)

The intention is not to formalize the forum, but I appreciate that the process we must take in taking on new volunteers _is_ formal and goes against the nature of the forum.
In the last few years, the number of members and guest members has increased dramatically. Yes, the forum is running successfully, we have an excellent core of members who regularly contribute and bring a great deal of value to the posts and threads here. The host is an opportunity with a lower level of commitment to being a forum moderator, but can help to support the moderators with the work they do, and ensure that we can support the increase in new members.

@Matt Cycle - I will repost the moderator description and outline differences there - it seems to have vanished from our volunteer webpage at the moment..


----------



## Northerner (Apr 6, 2018)

toby said:


> There's absolutely no need for hosts, such a silly idea if you ask me. Don't try and fix something that isn't broken Hanna, the forum is running successfully without any official titles to members names.


@toby, the increase in membership and high levels of activity can mean that occasionally posts can get overlooked - I have seen this many times over the years and attempted where possible to respond to those posts, often chiefly to leet the person know that they are not being 'ignored'. I know from my own early experiences on forums that it can be very disheartening when you post and return later to find there are loads of new posts, but none to your thread  

Unfortunately, over the past couple of years we have lost two of our most experienced Moderators, Copepod and AlisonM, through premature death, which has made the task even harder. Moderators of their knowledge, experience and quality are not easy to replace. The idea behind the 'Host' role is to ensure that all members get a response, even when the current Moderator team are not available, but without the more onerous tasks that accompany Moderating.


----------



## ukjohn (Apr 7, 2018)

*I was one of the first to sign up to this forum on the day it was opened and I have watched it develop over the years into the brilliant forum it has turned out to be, it was started by a young lady who had to give up after a while and handed it over to Northerner who in turn appointed his own moderators and has maintained the success. It was only when it was running smoothly for a number of years that Diabetes UK sat up and took an interest in its success, this interest started a couple of years ago and I said at the time it was the thin end of the wedge and that Diabetes UK were beginning to take over running the group with their own rules and regulations. I do not see the need for all these changes to an already successful group, Northerner has led this success over the years and has always picked the right people to support him in that success. as Toby said above.. IF IT AINT BROKE WHY FIX IT.  Just my thoughts and feelings.

John.*


----------



## FM001 (Apr 7, 2018)

Northerner said:


> I know from my own early experiences on forums that it can be very disheartening when you post and return later to find there are loads of new posts, but none to your thread



That can be disheartening as you say.


Mods/Hosts but what next, fear the forum might be going down the same road as another UK forum where members have stupid and inappropriate  titles to their names such as Expert, reading what John said above sums up my feelings about the changes that are happening here.


----------



## SB2015 (Apr 7, 2018)

My feeling is that the forum is growing and is as successful as it is because of the hard work of the moderators which we are unaware of because they are so successful.  It is good that DUK have recognised the value of this and are offering additional support.  I do not see this as DUK trying to take it over, just offering whatever support that they can.

It has been useful to have Hannah on here to answer questions that are specifically about DUK and to explain their position where it seems to conflict with our experiences of living with the condition.

I know that early on I had a couple of posts to which I had no response and at that stage it can feel a bit isolating.  If people are able to help ensure that everyone gets some sort of response that is great.  I know that there are a lot of us that already try to do this, but I know that some will get missed.


----------



## Vince_UK (Apr 7, 2018)

I say it time and time again, this forum has been an absolute Godsend to me and without it, seriously, I would have been in dire straits.
For me, anything that offers the ability to give  replies to newbies posts on an urgent or prompt basis has to be a big plus.
People will be and I am sure are missed and that is totally unintentional I know.
I have in my short time here, noticed more and more people taking the plunge so as to speak, and start posting here.
We owe them a fast and positive response.
Anything that gives nervous, unsure and people seeking information and advice that calms them down and points them in a positive direction should be implemented.


----------



## Amigo (Apr 7, 2018)

I’m an Administrator on a huge, international site (not diabetes) and I think people can underestimate how much time and effort is required. Often it’s unseen work and conflict resolution plus constantly clearing out spammers and advertisers plus answering pm’s can be challenging. Our site has the equivalent to ‘hosts’ and they are an invaluable and essential part of the running of the site because ‘greeting’ a scared newbie and other roles are critical.

This doesn’t mean these individuals are deemed to be better informed or more important than any other member but large sites do need structure and people who will commit their time and efforts to maintaining it.

The patronage of an organisation like DUK is important too because they can raise awareness on a larger scale. However, I admit I haven’t got too involved with the DUK element of it or their influence because like most people, the site to me is simply about many of the great, supportive contributors on here.


----------



## Davein (Apr 7, 2018)

toby said:


> That can be disheartening as you say.
> 
> 
> Mods/Hosts but what next, fear the forum might be going down the same road as another UK forum where members have stupid and inappropriate  titles to their names such as Expert, reading what John said above sums up my feelings about the changes that are happening here.


I try and view most Newbie posts but I will not comment on their posts if its subject is beyond my experience. I can only comment on areas I am familiar with. I don't want to give wrong advice which could harm the Newbie. Also when we give the advice to T2s to get the meter and the books, even though several have suggested that, someone then comes along and says 'I wouldn't bother with that or them' not only must it annoy the other posters, it totally confuses an already confused and perhaps frightened Newbie. I've also read of someone, in trying to reassure a Newbie, has stated diabetes can be cured! So I leave some posts alone because I'm not confident of giving them the info they need. Also if a Newbie or other posts late at night, the thread gets eventually lost and it can be quite a white before resurrection. I had, like many others on here, quite some time available to browse through the forum but now my time is going to be taken up on other projects I won't be able to post (hurrah I hear you say) But whilst I've been on here Northerner has done a brilliant job


----------



## Amigo (Apr 7, 2018)

Davein said:


> I try and view most Newbie posts but I will not comment on their posts if its subject is beyond my experience. I can only comment on areas I am familiar with. I don't want to give wrong advice which could harm the Newbie. Also when we give the advice to T2s to get the meter and the books, even though several have suggested that, someone then comes along and says 'I wouldn't bother with that or them' not only must it annoy the other posters, it totally confuses an already confused and perhaps frightened Newbie. I've also read of someone, in trying to reassure a Newbie, has stated diabetes can be cured! So I leave some posts alone because I'm not confident of giving them the info they need. Also if a Newbie or other posts late at night, the thread gets eventually lost and it can be quite a white before resurrection. I had, like many others on here, quite some time available to browse through the forum but now my time is going to be taken up on other projects I won't be able to post (hurrah I hear you say) But whilst I've been on here Northerner has done a brilliant job



I think that’s why it’s important the hosts are offered the training that they get Dave. 

I do think there needs to be an equitable representation of type 1 & 2’s though (and indeed people familiar with the other types of diabetes).


----------



## Davein (Apr 7, 2018)

Amigo said:


> I think that’s why it’s important the hosts are offered the training that they get Dave.
> 
> I do think there needs to be an equitable representation of type 1 & 2’s though (and indeed people familiar with the other types of diabetes).


There was a particular Newbie the other day who seemed extremely concerned and read off a list of medications no one seemed to be replying but I believe it was you who came along and stated exactly the purpose for each medication and that reply eased her concerns. I and presumably many others could not respond with the depth of knowledge you ,Amigo, had displayed.


----------



## Bubbsie (Apr 7, 2018)

Amigo said:


> do think there needs to be an equitable representation of type 1 & 2’s though (and indeed people familiar with the other types of diabetes).


Hear Hear Amigo.


----------



## kentish maid (Apr 7, 2018)

I was amazed how quickly I became a "Well-Known Member"  When I first joined the forum I assumed that a well known member was probably an expert. I agree with Dave that a newbie is often given conflicting advice, which can be confusing. Having been here a couple of months I realised it was probably best to add a little bit about myself in my signature, so people who replied to any queries I had could base there reply on my current condition, rather than have to ask what medications etc I might be on. I have on occasion said Hi to a newbie, but find myself giving very vague advice as I don't feel I am qualified to do otherwise. If I had been greeted by a host (who I am guessing will be shown as such, like Northener is shown as Admin) and given basic information, would other forum members who hold different views on treatment of pre diabetes/ type 2 feel disinclined to add their opinions? Thinking aloud really, but worth considering I guess.


----------



## Ralph-YK (Apr 7, 2018)

Northerner said:


> @toby, the increase in membership and high levels of activity can mean that occasionally posts can get overlooked - I have seen this many times over the years and attempted where possible to respond to those posts, often chiefly to leet the person know that they are not being 'ignored'. I know from my own early experiences on forums that it can be very disheartening when you post and return later to find there are loads of new posts, but none to your thread



I agree with this however


Davein said:


> I will not comment on their posts if its subject is beyond my experience. I can only comment on areas I am familiar with. I don't want to give wrong advice which could harm the Newbie.


I'm the same.



SB2015 said:


> I know that early on I had a couple of posts to which I had no response and at that stage it can feel a bit isolating.


I'm sorry about that SB.


----------



## Ralph-YK (Apr 7, 2018)

kentish maid said:


> I have on occasion said Hi to a newbie, but find myself giving very vague advice as I don't feel I am qualified to do otherwise.


Same here.  It's one of the reasons for me not going for mod, the spec included answering peoples questions and giving advice.


----------



## Ralph-YK (Apr 7, 2018)

kentish maid said:


> When I first joined the forum I assumed that a well known member was probably an expert.


I'm afraid the advice is to not believe any labels to be a statement of fact.
I was on a tech support forum years ago. They had many labels for members.  The one you got depended on how many posts you made. No posts and you were forever a N33b.  I believe a high post count actually got you an "expert" if I recall right. It was an indication of how active you were.
I don't know if post counts are used here.  Maybe, to get you off "New Member".  The labels did changed a little while ago along with the sigh redesign.
Only the assigned (as in someone actually took a decision) names such as Admin, Mod, staff(?) have any actual meaning.


----------



## Bubbsie (Apr 7, 2018)

Perhaps what's needed is an introduction/welcome pack for  new members...something that could be easily be tagged for them with considered well informed advice on the basics of type 1 or 2...with specific/individual questions answered when experienced members...or hosts were available to address them.


----------



## Ralph-YK (Apr 7, 2018)

Hannah DUK said:


> We’re looking for ‘Hosts’ to help us ensure that people are getting a friendly welcome and an answer to their questions or worries...
> 
> Much of the success of this community comes from the fact that many of you are exceptional at doing this already.


From what I see, this is already happening.  Would an Official Host be trolling the forum for newbies? Or just as likely to miss them as the rest of us.  And if it's a matter of being able to answer questions, how will being a Host be different?


Hannah DUK said:


> By becoming a ‘Host’, it will enable us to manage consistent and regular support, to ensure that no one is missed, and everyone gets support.


What is meant by "manage"?  What is there to manage?  What do you meen by "consistent"? Host required to say the same things, behave in the same maner?
How will having Hosts "ensure that no one is missed, and everyone gets support"?


----------



## Ralph-YK (Apr 7, 2018)

We give advice when we can.  Less good advice gets delt with. The rest of the time we say hi and offer what support we can, to new members and to the longer term "well know".


----------



## Ralph-YK (Apr 7, 2018)

Ralph-YK said:


> Same here.  It's one of the reasons for me not going for mod, the spec included answering peoples questions and giving advice.


Actually, why are the two being mixed.  They are separate tasks and shouldn't be mixed.
Mods/Admin have often given coment and advice, and I've been perfectly happy with this.  However, it shouldn't be given as A Mod/Admin.
Unless you mean about how to use the forum, rules etc.  Which wasn't clear and should be.
I've been an admin elsewhere, and wouldn't give general advice as admin.  I would make a distinction between my everyday position on think and my Admin Position.


----------



## Amigo (Apr 7, 2018)

Ralph-YK said:


> Actually, why are the two being mixed.  They are separate tasks and shouldn't be mixed.
> Mods/Admin have often given coment and advice, and I've been perfectly happy with this.  However, it shouldn't be given as A Mod/Admin.
> Unless you mean about how to use the forum, rules etc.  Which wasn't clear and should be.
> I've been an admin elsewhere, and wouldn't give general advice as admin.  I would make a distinction between my everyday position on think and my Admin Position.



It’s clear in the role descriptions Ralph.


----------



## Ralph-YK (Apr 7, 2018)

Amigo said:


> It’s clear in the role descriptions Ralph.


I'll have another look later. Sometimes I do have to read things twice.  Which is another reason for me not to go for the job.


----------



## Matt Cycle (Apr 7, 2018)

I think one of the issues at the moment is that there are only two moderators - Northerner and EDUAD.  Both can't be around all the time and this can mean newbie posts are lost or as has been said given conflicting advice by members who possibly gave it with the best of intentions.  Or even worse, pounced on by fanatics (unfortunately there are some on here) with particular dietary advice probably to scare them off forever.  In my shortish time on here there aren't that many who register and stick around for any length of time.  Possibly they find out what they want but also maybe feel it's a bit of a coterie.  I don't think the conflicts that cropped up on .co.uk occur on here to anything like that level partly due to smaller numbers but also hopefully due to a more inclusive and welcoming atmosphere.  If this means a host is needed then fine I'm all for it.


----------



## Ralph-YK (Apr 7, 2018)

Matt Cycle said:


> I think one of the issues at the moment is that there are only two moderators -


I hadn't counted how many we had. 2 isn't many, particularly since we have people posting anytime between 7 am through to 1am.  We need enough people so they can do it in shifts (with some overlap).
Having seen bad behaviour elsewhere (despite multiple actives Mods), and the occasional bump here, definitely needed.


----------



## SB2015 (Apr 7, 2018)

I also hadn’t realised that we were down to 2 moderators!!

I am guessing that the role of host has been set up as there were not enough people who felt able to give the time commitment required to fulfil the role of Moderator. There is a big difference between dipping in and out and needing to do so at fixed days and times.  However perhaps if a lot of us did a little then a lot would be achieved.  Ralph is right a lot of people look out for newbies. If lots of us were able between us to cover the week, perhaps then it takes some pressure off the moderators.


----------



## trophywench (Apr 7, 2018)

Speaking personally it drives me just about batty on this and a totally unconnected, motorhome forum I'm on, when someone joins and says Hello I'm Joe Bloggs but gives very very little else - and you the get 25 posts all saying Hello in 25 different ways - until anyone actually says Hello blah - is there anything you might need a bit of help with help about at the moment?  Why don't you tell us a bit more, now you've met some of us - how did you come to be diagnosed?  (eg)

I know I'm not like some other people - but I heave a virtual sigh of relief at that point - but it can be 3 full pages of people saying Hello and nothing else on the Moho one - and as members there since 2009 or 2010 - we grew into ignoring the whole thread.  It tells you right at the top of that section of that Forum not to post any questions in it but ask em in the appropriate one instead - General, or 'mechanical' or UK Touring or whatever it happens to be.

This forum is getting bigger it's perfectly true - so perhaps that might help? - but I'm still not going to spend time saying Hello unless there aren't any, or not many other posts there - in which case it could be me offering help if they need it.  I'm often around late at night and early hours - but not willing to make any commitment to always being here at any time - cos it could be weeks and weeks at a time when we're off grid and not spending my leisure time  on a ruddy forum for anything, thanks very much LOL


----------



## Amigo (Apr 7, 2018)

trophywench said:


> Speaking personally it drives me just about batty on this and a totally unconnected, motorhome forum I'm on, when someone joins and says Hello I'm Joe Bloggs but gives very very little else - and you the get 25 posts all saying Hello in 25 different ways - until anyone actually says Hello blah - is there anything you might need a bit of help with help about at the moment?  Why don't you tell us a bit more, now you've met some of us - how did you come to be diagnosed?  (eg)
> 
> I know I'm not like some other people - but I heave a virtual sigh of relief at that point - but it can be 3 full pages of people saying Hello and nothing else on the Moho one - and as members there since 2009 or 2010 - we grew into ignoring the whole thread.  It tells you right at the top of that section of that Forum not to post any questions in it but ask em in the appropriate one instead - General, or 'mechanical' or UK Touring or whatever it happens to be.
> 
> This forum is getting bigger it's perfectly true - so perhaps that might help? - but I'm still not going to spend time saying Hello unless there aren't any, or not many other posts there - in which case it could be me offering help if they need it.  I'm often around late at night and early hours - but not willing to make any commitment to always being here at any time - cos it could be weeks and weeks at a time when we're off grid and not spending my leisure time  on a ruddy forum for anything, thanks very much LOL



I’ve got to be honest Jenny and say I know where you’re coming from on this. What concerns me is when a new member on here pours their heart and soul out about how they are struggling, don’t know what to do or eat, newly diagnosed, other health concerns, eye problems etc. etc. and people come on and say, ‘welcome’. 
I know it’s nice to welcome new people but I’d despair if it were me. People surely need more at that point?


----------



## Matt Cycle (Apr 7, 2018)

Amigo said:


> I’ve got to be honest Jenny and say I know where you’re coming from on this. What concerns me is when a new member on here pours their heart and soul out about how they are struggling, don’t know what to do or eat, newly diagnosed, other health concerns, eye problems etc. etc. and people come on and say, ‘welcome’.
> I know it’s nice to welcome new people but I’d despair if it were me. People surely need more at that point?



It's difficult though because you get all sorts of 'introductions' on the newbies thread (it's called newbies say hello here) even though there is a sort of forum protocol (on all forums).  Introductions can range from out and out rants about this that or the other, some come on with very specific questions, down to what it's supposed to be which is an introduction i.e. my name's whatever, I've had type 1/2/3 for 20 years and I'm on a pump etc.  If you then want a rant, ask a question or whatever then take it to the general messageboard.  If new people post an introduction on the newbies thread the host could welcome them along with anyone else and guide them as to where to post next.


----------



## Davein (Apr 7, 2018)

Jenny @trophywench  the problem is the Newbie thread clearly states for them to just say Hi and then ask questions on the General Message Board and that's exactly what most of them do just say Hi. So all the friendly members come on and say welcome back. Perhaps the Newbie thread needs to be more specific and tell them to give their background.
For what it's worth, I do enjoy reading your posts as not only are they informative and usually tell a story but we get the expressions (i.e a sigh) thrown in. In fact in my mind I read your post in a brummie accent and do all the expressions. I confess I do the Scottish accent for Mikey and the Irish for Shiv. It just adds interest to the posts. Please don't destroy my illusion and tell me you haven't got a brummie accent.


----------



## kentish maid (Apr 7, 2018)

Must admit I plunged in and gave a warts and all account of myself on the Newbie thread, guess I'm not backward in coming forward. Have only had previous experience on one forum, and that was very poorly moderated at the time I was on it, with a lot of wind up merchants and trolls. I did look at another diabetic forum but was put off by the fact that they suggested that you introduce yourself by telling people if you have piercings or tattoos , used fake tan, if you are wealthy, and if you get angry easily. Well normally I don't, but that list of inane questions certainly made me see red !!!


----------



## Davein (Apr 7, 2018)

kentish maid said:


> Must admit I plunged in and gave a warts and all account of myself on the Newbie thread, guess I'm not backward in coming forward. Have only had previous experience on one forum, and that was very poorly moderated at the time I was on it, with a lot of wind up merchants and trolls. I did look at another diabetic forum but was put off by the fact that they suggested that you introduce yourself by telling people if you have piercings or tattoos , used fake tan, if you are wealthy, and if you get angry easily. Well normally I don't, but that list of inane questions certainly made me see red !!!


I think that's the best way to go about it KM, at least then the other viewing members had an informative profile of you and it's a great deal easier to give advice to someone who has provided sufficient info than someone who just says hi. It saves dragging out vital information over several posts and the Newbie gets the reassurance and help a lot quicker.


----------



## kentish maid (Apr 7, 2018)

Something that has always puzzled me is the section on the right of the screen headed 'New Profile Posts'  People have often posted a plea for advice, but if I click on their name they have not actually posted on a forum at all. Who does/should reply to them? Would this be something a host would do?


----------



## Matt Cycle (Apr 7, 2018)

kentish maid said:


> Something that has always puzzled me is the section on the right of the screen headed 'New Profile Posts'  People have often posted a plea for advice, but if I click on their name they have not actually posted on a forum at all. Who does/should reply to them? Would this be something a host would do?



It is confusing especially to those not used to forums but I think that was a feature of the forum software (XenForo) they couldn't do anything about.  You can reply to the person by clicking on the 3 dots to the right of the post.  Sometimes people respond and tell them to post on newbies, general messageboard etc but by that time they may have left.


----------



## trophywench (Apr 7, 2018)

I've never understood for the life of me what the purpose of that could possibly be - though I did have someone talking to me personally/asking questions on it.  I asked them to post it on the forum instead since I'm certainly wasn't an Authority on whatever it was, and other members approach things differently, so he needed a selection of replies.


----------



## Northerner (Apr 8, 2018)

trophywench said:


> I've never understood for the life of me what the purpose of that could possibly be - though I did have someone talking to me personally/asking questions on it.  I asked them to post it on the forum instead since I'm certainly wasn't an Authority on whatever it was, and other members approach things differently, so he needed a selection of replies.


I'd prefer it if that feature was removed as it's not needed on this type of forum and is confusing for new members


----------



## SB2015 (Apr 8, 2018)

Like TW I am away for big chunks of time, and I don’t take my Diabetes on holiday any more than I have to. My weekly routine is not a routine.  This prevents me offering afixed time slot each week.  My volunteering fits round my life.  I guess that is where a lot of people on here do what they can when they can.


----------



## Diabetes UK (Apr 9, 2018)

For anyone who would be interested, the time commitment is flexible and we would aim to fit volunteering around your own time. If you are away or unavailable, we would just need to know this, so we can know when we have hosts available and when we do not.

The majority of the time new members or new posts do a get a helpful response and many of you are quick to welcome or answer posts. But with limited moderators and a growing number of posters, it has become increasingly difficult to check that no one has been missed. Hosts will give us reassurance that posts have been checked and will ease the amount of reading and responding that the moderators are doing.




Amigo said:


> I think that’s why it’s important the hosts are offered the training that they get Dave.
> I do think there needs to be an equitable representation of type 1 & 2’s though (and indeed people familiar with the other types of diabetes).



Exactly - we would offer some additional training to give a base of knowledge and to offer you some confidence in responding to posts.  But really, speaking from your own experiences is what many value and we don't expect you to know everything.  So having a variety of hosts and moderators with different experience of type 1, type 2 and other types of diabetes would be really great, to give a broad reflection of the diversity of experience on here and diversity of knowledge.


----------



## Mark T (Apr 9, 2018)

Personally, I'm quite happy to pop in and try to say hello.  I try to contribute where I can.

But would I be interested in a formalised role, well, no actually.  Giving time of my own free will I have no issue with.  But it's a whole different scenario when there is some performance expectation behind it (yes, yes, I know DUK is going to be flexible).

I've also come to grief once or twice when my boss has noted I've had the browser tab open a little too much.

Having been in the postion of managing volunteers, I can see why DUK is doing this (and formalising is usually a good thing).


----------



## grovesy (Apr 9, 2018)

I used to say welcome, even if I did not have anything else to say.Stopped when I say critism about this on another forum.


----------



## Northerner (Apr 9, 2018)

grovesy said:


> I used to say welcome, even if I did not have anything else to say.Stopped when I say critism about this on another forum.


I don't see anything wrong in acknowledging and welcoming someone, @grovesy - and what are you doing reading other forums


----------



## ukjohn (Apr 9, 2018)

Northerner said:


> I don't see anything wrong in acknowledging and welcoming someone, @grovesy - and what are you doing reading other forums



Reading other forums is a way of seeing how much better this one is, and allows you to show how professional we are compared to others


----------



## Nixxy (May 1, 2018)

Speaking from a new members experience (new to diabetic lifestyle and this site) I found it unclear as to who to go to regarding Staff issues. A thread dedicated to letting the members (especially newbs) know who to contact and about what, would be nice and if there is one already it's not in a clear place. That being said I know this software and where to look but it is still unclear who has what role and what that role is on this site as for different sites you have different roles/titles. Just my opinion so far.

Also so far I have found everyone very friendly here which is nice as I am not diabetic (I hope) and am here on a friends behalf and because it effects his and my lifestyles. I know trolls and trouble makers exist but so far so good


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (May 1, 2018)

Nixxy said:


> Speaking from a new members experience (new to diabetic lifestyle and this site) I found it unclear as to who to go to regarding Staff issues. A thread dedicated to letting the members (especially newbs) know who to contact and about what, would be nice and if there is one already it's not in a clear place. That being said I know this software and where to look but it is still unclear who has what role and what that role is on this site as for different sites you have different roles/titles. Just my opinion so far.
> 
> Also so far I have found everyone very friendly here which is nice as I am not diabetic (I hope) and am here on a friends behalf and because it effects his and my lifestyles. I know trolls and trouble makers exist but so far so good



Thanks @Nixxy that’s really helpful - I will tag @Hannah DUK into your message so that she can pass it back to DUK


----------



## Diabetes UK (May 2, 2018)

Hi @Nixxy - We're currently making things a little clearer for newcomers so thank you for that, it's really valuable to hear your experience as a newcomer and we really appreciate the feedback.

Great to hear your experience on here has been a positive one!


----------

